# Keystone Houses



## Rubex (Apr 14, 2016)

I’ve visited these semi-detached houses twice now, both times finding new things to look at. Although one of the houses is quite empty they both have a certain charm about them. Looking around outside it seems that work was once started here; there has been two electricity meters installed outside and the fixtures and fittings inside are much newer than the property itself.































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 14, 2016)

Beautifully captured, seems to be a house of pipe smoke. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 14, 2016)

Some good shots there love it


----------



## smiler (Apr 14, 2016)

You and Mikey are one all in the PP pics but you're a bit behind in the HL handicap, You found another cracker Rubex, I loved it, Many Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 14, 2016)

Very nice find yet again from you. Someone has gone to the trouble of fitting a PVC window at some point.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 14, 2016)

More great finds beautifully photographed Rubex!


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice find Rubex! Some great shots there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 15, 2016)

Cheers everyone


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2016)

It looks like some one had holiday cottages in mind and given up!!Ace photos Rubex.


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 15, 2016)

Another cracking job, well done


----------



## tazong (Apr 15, 2016)

One of the best sets you have posted - well done


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 15, 2016)

Absolutely lovely. I really like the picture on the landing, is that an old metal bathtub? (like the sort that would be put in front of a fire)


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 16, 2016)

Great photos of lovely cottages. I love the orange hallway photo and the tin bath one.


----------



## Potter (Apr 18, 2016)

These could be made to look lovely again.


----------



## Bones out (Apr 18, 2016)

I wonder what it was that's been robbed of the wall in your second picture?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice one! Trust you to find the brandy!


----------



## Bones out (Apr 18, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Trust you to find the brandy!



Says the man with the wine lake.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 19, 2016)

great little find, and really well captured, these are possibly the best photos i have seen from you so far


----------

